# Get on the dog food recall list.



## RESCUE Dad (May 19, 2014)

*Recall Alert: Bravo! Recalls Pet Food Due to Salmonella Concern*

*Pet360 <[email protected]> Unsubscribe*

3:31 PM (2 hours ago)





























Recall due to possible salmonella contamination​ 
 





























*Bravo! Recalls Dog and Cat Food*​ Bravo! is recalling select lots of Bravo! Turkey and Chicken pet foods for dogs and cats because they have the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella. 

Products are being recalled because they were manufactured in the same manufacturing facility or on the same day as products that tested positive.

The Pet360 Safety Center has everything that you need to know about the Bravo! dog and cat food recall - including who you should contact and how to get a refund or credit.​  

*Tailor your Safety Center (and all of Pet360) to meet your pet's needs based on type, breed and size! Create Your Pet's Profile Today >*​


----------



## RESCUE Dad (May 19, 2014)

*/PetSmart Announces Recall of Certain Lots of Simply Nourish Dog Treats*

Dear Valued PetSmart® Customer,

Loving Pets Corporation has announced a voluntary recall of the following expiration date of Simply Nourish Biscotti with Beef & Sweet Potatoes Dog Treats due to the potential of mold growth. No other Simply Nourish or Loving Pets treats are affected

Product Description
SKU
UPC
Expiration Date

Simply Nourish Biscotti with Beef & 
Sweet Potatoes Dog Treats

5203800

73725747061

EXP 02.16​
It is recommended that you immediately stop using the specified product and return it to any PetSmart store for a full refund. To receive a full refund, please bring your receipt or a copy of this email to your local PetSmart store. Our store associates can help you find a replacement. If you have any personal or pet health concerns please contact your health care provider or veterinarian. For any additional questions related to this Product Recall please call the Loving Pets Corporation at 1-866-599-7387. 

*For more immediate communication from PetSmart, please register your email address with PetPerks® at https://petperks.petsmart.com/.*


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

thanks for the link to get signed up for this recall email list.


----------



## RESCUE Dad (May 19, 2014)

You are welcome. I strongly believe every dog owner should receive this list. The life of their beloved pet depends on it.


----------



## Annie1995 (Jan 18, 2015)

How do I get on this list? :wavey:


----------



## RESCUE Dad (May 19, 2014)

Dear Fellow Dog Lover,

Because you signed up on our website and asked to be notified, I'm sending you this special recall alert. 

*On April 22, 2015, the FDA announced that Nylabone Products of Neptune, New Jersey*, is recalling one lot of its Puppy Starter Kit dog chews due to possible contamination with *Salmonella bacteria*. 

To learn which products are affected, please visit the following link: 

Nylabone Dog Chews Recall 

Please be sure to *share* the news of this alert with other pet owners.

Mike Sagman, Editor
The Dog Food Advisor 

P.S. Not already on our dog food recall notification list yet? Sign up to get critical dog food recall alerts sent to you by email. There's no cost for this service.
​ 







​


----------



## goldenretrieverluver (Jan 13, 2015)

My dogs ended up at ER before this food company announced it.
Stella & Chewy’s Voluntary U.S. Recall Notice | Stella & Chewy's Pet Food


----------

